# clones down for the count?



## blondlebanese (Feb 8, 2016)

this is the first time I am growing with home grown clones.  after two weeks of rooting they had roots so I planted them and added a small amount of B-1 to the water.  I placed them under ho t-5.  6 tubes.  within two hours they bent over, went limp.  what did I do wrong?  they rooted under a single cfl.  was the light change too sudden?


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 8, 2016)

could be ya placed them too close?...the heat change?...was they rooted on a propagation mat?....then transplanted to no heat mat?


tcabs


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2016)

probably the roots were not developed enough to take up enough water to keep it going. I doubt it was the difference in light, heat maybe. I believe the term is hardening the cuttings by giving them some air outside of the humidity dome. Start with an hour and increase it every day for a week until they can survive outside of the dome.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 9, 2016)

:yeahthat:
just weren't ready for the change of environment..
i sometimes after planting them in soil put a little clear plastic dome over them (it allows them a little air from under it -where it sits on the pot lip- but not so much that it's a shock)  
cut off bottom of a pop bottle will even work.
or you could just lift the dome lid slightly prior to transplant *i have clones of different ages, why i go the above mentioned route instead  


how close to the lights were they too?
i like to leave em lower the first day


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 9, 2016)

looks like half will recover


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2016)

there is lots to learn and the only way to learn is by doing. keep at it


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 10, 2016)

all but one recoverd.  when I said they were bent over, I meant all the way over, the top was in the dirt.  and not bent in a big bow , but in a tight hairpin bend.  almost looked snaped.   I thought no way they're gonna make it.  took almost three days.  they now look normal.   maybe ganja god is playin trick on nick.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds good.  I did not read that you used a Dome.  do you use a dome to root clones?  I did when I started growing but tossed the dome a couple years ago.  I dont even mist as some say too as I believe this adds moister to the stalk.  I just pour root solution in the tray once a day.  my best mojo for the little ones

tcabs


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah its environmental shock... when they are in a humidity dome they take in water from not only the small amount of roots but also the leaves, thats why a lot of people will snip their leaves in half, cutting the tips off leaving a large opening, which actually does 2 things, slightly stunts leaf growth and opens up more surface area to take in water as long as the humidity is not low, after a week the leaves will have healed and there should be roots, but after relying mostly on foliar absorption of it takes a while for the cutting to adjust to root intake as opposed to foliar... so as said above you need to gradually introduce them to the rooms ambient humidity... otherwise they will go into shock, droop over and take a while to adjust, this hurts the plant, so easing it little by little allows it to naturally adjust without shocking the cutting... but thats not to say that MJ isnt a resilient plant, in all honesty it can take quite a beating and still turn out fine, as long as it isnt too often or for too long...


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

My bet is the B 1 additive killed them by shock...Always plain water after transplanting...possibly heat if you were not circulating air movement...you want to save them...transplant again with no nutes mellow soil and a crutch to hold the plant upright....it wasn't the change of lighting but possibly the heat


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 10, 2016)

sunakard2000 said:


> yeah its environmental shock... when they are in a humidity dome they take in water from not only the small amount of roots but also the leaves, thats why a lot of people will snip their leaves in half, cutting the tips off leaving a large opening, which actually does 2 things, slightly stunts leaf growth and opens up more surface area to take in water as long as the humidity is not low, after a week the leaves will have healed and there should be roots, but after relying mostly on foliar absorption of it takes a while for the cutting to adjust to root intake as opposed to foliar... so as said above you need to gradually introduce them to the rooms ambient humidity... otherwise they will go into shock, droop over and take a while to adjust, this hurts the plant, so easing it little by little allows it to naturally adjust without shocking the cutting... but thats not to say that MJ isnt a resilient plant, in all honesty it can take quite a beating and still turn out fine, as long as it isnt too often or for too long...


 I had this exact thing happen to me not too long ago with my clones. I had them under domes and sprayed them daily. Once I saw them appearing to be ready (about 2wks), I took the domes off and thought I could just spray them once a day. It didn't work as well as I thought, and they drooped significantly. So I sprayed them and then covered back. They bounced back in about 2days. So I cut off the spraying but kept the dome on and the soil moist for a few days, then took the domes off for half the day and on for the other half. I did that for a few days then took the domes off completely. MJ doesn't like fast changes in environment but it does recover and adapt.


----------

